# Installation d'un Linux Mint (ou idéalement d'un Fedora) sur un MBP mid-2012 superdrive (9,2)



## Le docteur (12 Mars 2020)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de préparer mon départ de l'univers Apple et je m'interroge sur les installations d'un Linux sur mon MB. De toute manière encore un an ou deux, je ne sais plus (si la machine tiens jusque là, étant donné que mon SuperDrive s'est déjà remis en carafe), étant donné que je pourrais me gratter alors pour les patches de sécurité sur ma machine.
J'ai installé un Linux Mint sur un vieil ordinateur tournant sur Vista (épidémie de Coronavirus oblige, ma blonde est censée assurer la fameuse continuité pédagogique, mais elle n'avait pas de PC). Comme il était hors de question d'aller se promener les fesses à l'air sur le Net avec une machine qui n'est plus maintenue depuis 2017 (a minima, parce que si je me rappelle bien MS coupe le windows update pour les systèmes qui ne sont plus maintenus et si on a le malheur d'avoir un bouzin qui n'a pas vu de WU depuis un moment, on ne se carre pas trois ans d'update manquantes, mais quatre, cinq et plus si affinité).
Et franchement, je suis bluffé. Ça a bien progressé : Wifi reconnu, Webcam reconnue, CG plutôt bien gérée. J'ai même eu la surprise de trouver LibreOffice limite (pas limite en fait, carrément!) plus lisible que mon Pages (j'ai un MBP non Retina et Apple s'est torchée avec gourmandise avec le support des non Retina, depuis Yosemite, si ma mémoire est bonne).

Ca a été le déclic : la prochaine fois je me cherche une machine type pro d'occase, je colle un Linux dessus. Le téléphone, je me trouve une des nombreuses machines renforcées (ça me changera des iPhone de plus en plus fins et fragiles).

Et en attendant, comme je vais devoir commencer à bosser sur LibreOffice et que les polices sont immondes sur Mac (écran non Retina aux oubliettes, donc + LibreOffice qui n'est pas à la base champion du monde de l'affichage des fonts). Du coup je m'interroge sur l'installation d'un Linux sur mon MBP.
J'ai testé : d'emblée ça c'est moins bien passé que sur le PC de ma blonde : pas de wifi, déjà.

Quelqu'un a expérimenté ça ?

Autres problèmes :

Antidote : possible que j'ai une version Linux comme choix possible dans mes téléchargements sinon ce sera Robert et Grévisse. Je n'achèterai pas de nouvel Antidote, je suis en mode Gripsou, maintenant qu'Apple est en mode bling bling
DevonThink : a priori pas de base de données de ce type sous Linux.
OCR : théoriquement il y a Tesseract. J'avais testé il y a deux-trois ans, je n'avais pas été convaincu, mais ça a sans doute évolué. Sinon, je m'en passerai, comme d'Antidote.
Le Robert, là c'est mort, d'autant plus que je dois avoir une version Mac. Mais je trouverai bien une interface pour le TLFI (et j'ai la version papier du Grand Bob sous la main, certes plus encombrante, mais tellement plus agréable à consulter).


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2020)

Linux a effectivement fait de gros progrès, à de nombreux points de vue.
Il reste cependant une règle à toujours suivre : si on veut acheter une machine pour y mettre Linux dessus, il est impératif de vérifier sa compatibilité _avant_.
Il y a de nombreux modèles de Mac sur lesquels Linux fonctionne parfaitement (par exemple mon vieux MBA 13" de 2011 qui tourne très bien avec KUbuntu). Mais il y a encore plus de modèles où il manque des pilotes (cartes Wifi, claviers

Pour les applications : tu peux éventuellement vérifier si des équivalents sous Windows peuvent fonctionner avec WINE. Sans être la solution la plus élégante, ça peut dépanner. J'ai longtemps utilisé MS Office ou des logiciels assez spécialisés _via_ WINE.

[Maintenant, quand je fais un document, j'utilise plutôt XeLaTeX ou LibreOffice, vu qu'ils fonctionnent partout].


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2020)

Oui, pour ma machine, il faudrait que je tente vraiment une installation (peut-être sur un disque externe) pour voir si c’est supporté. Apparemment pour le wifi ça sent mauvais avec le Live CD.
Pour les PC, je pense qu’en récupérant du matériel Pro (du même type que le Tosh de ma blonde) « basique » et fait davantage pour être fiable que performant on arrive rapidement sur un truc bien supporté. Avant d’acheter du Mac je cherchais des configurations  estampillées je ne sais plus quoi par Intel — c’est loin. 

J’ai racheté une batterie, deux barrettes de 2GO  et un SSD (30 balles chaque truc) et le Tosh est devenu une bête de course, pour notre usage — un gamer se transformerait en « angry German kid »  devant une configuration de ce type, mais pour notre usage, c’est rapide et efficace.


----------



## Le docteur (15 Mars 2020)

Je suis en train de me demander comment je vais migrer mes fichiers iWork le moment venu. 
J’ai bien la solution de tout coller sur iCloud et d’utiliser le Cloud pour tout transformer en un format un peu moins fermé.


----------



## igorbatchev (12 Avril 2020)

Salut le docteur,
Je suis en train de profiter du corona pour faire comme toi. 
Avec Linux Mint et un Macbook air 2011 avec rEFInd, je n'ai eu aucun problème pour le wifi, ça fonctionne crème. Pareil, le thunderbird marche bien et je peux travailler en deux écrans.
Pour les tranformation de fichiers en bataille, c'est une question qui va se poser pour moi, donc si tu avances sur le sujet je suis chaud pour que tu nous tiennes au jus !


----------



## Le docteur (16 Avril 2020)

J’en ai un peu bavé et j’ai descendu un disque entre deux. Comme en prime je chercher desespément à faire marcher un Linux Mint XFce sur le PC de ma blonde. Il y a des bugs, ça redémarre sans cesse, etc. 
Là elle à tout : Imprimante, Scan, es logiciels dont elle a besoin (j’ai installé en douce un Sauerbraten sur sa machine sa souris se prêtant mieux à ce genre de chose) la télécommande pour la Freebox, le VLC réglé pour se connecter à la FreeBox...
J’ai dû ressortir une vieux Tosh de son placard (le plus récent avait apparemment perdu l’usage plus ou moins de sa carte graphique et étrangement, le très vieux a réussi à me dégainer un vieux Nero pour me graver ça sur une Interface qui lui était totalement inconnue (un USB3, je crois que c’était un 1 et ds brouettes) pour flasher son bios. Et, miracle ! je n’ai pas descendu son PC. Je lui avait remonté pour ses cours à distance, et ça a été du sport d’en faire quelque chose d’à peu près stable avec son bios aux fraises et son interface USB qui n’est pas non plus une foudre de guerre.

Ce qui m’étonne avec ton Linux Mint, c’est qu’il se soit installé normalement sur ton MBA. Perso avec les Ubuntu, forkés ou pas ça toujours fini pareil : le boot dans le disque où je lui avais dit de ne pas le mettre et obligation d’aller réparer ça en démarrant avec le clone et en faisant la manip décrite par MacO pour virer les morceaux de Grub qu’il me colle joyeusement partout.
Quand j’ai flingué ma partition j’ai eu la surprise de constater que ça refuse purement et simplement de partir depuis un Mac (apparemment il ne retrouve pas ses petits dans la table de partition). 
J’ai testé sinon : 

une RedHat, pardon! Fedora. Ca c’est le plus jouissif : non seulement elle met tout où on lui dit mais si partant d’une partition MBR je me suis même retrouvé avec le Mac qui démarre normalement sans la clé et qui démarre sur Fedora si je mets la clé (sans aucune intervention de ma part). Ca m’a rappelé l’époque de la Red Hat et e son Lilo et son /boot installé sur une disquette que je plaçais ou non pour démarrer sur Windows ou RH.
Une OpenSUSE qui a fait un joli boulot aussi et a même installé grub sur... une partition HFS+, avec une partition /boot un peu plus loin. Là c’était du GUID, par contre, je crois.
Les Ubuntu-like sont d’autant plus remontées dans mon estime que j’ai vraiment bien aimé XFce. C’est un petit système très sympa et bien fichu. A part le fait qu’on ne puisse pas envoyer un fichier directement dans les raccourcis du « Finder » je ne vois pas trop ce qu’on peut lui reprocher, mais sur le coup j’en étais arrivé à l’idée que les trois seules fréquentables étaient les deux dérivées de pro (Fedora et OpenSUSE) et la distribution de maniaques-barbus-passionnés, soit la Debian. 
Mais par contre, je ne suis pas aussi braqués qu’eux sur le libre. 
Mais dans tous les cas ça peut se régler à coup de dépôt, plus ou moins... en restant sur du classique (PackMan pour SuSE, Fusion pour Fedora). Un autre truc à prendre au sérieux : la configurabilité du pare-feu. SuSE c’est assez facile, mais j’ai l’impression qu’ils ont échangé les règles « Public » contre celle de « Home ». Fedora et les Ubuntu, ont en bave des ronds de chapeau.
Sinon, je suis toujours resté sur du « stable » / LTS. Sur Debian, « stable » donc, sur OpenSuSE, Leap et sur les Linux Mint, je reste sur du 18. La 19, j’ai laissé tomber. C’est du « testing » voire de l’ « unstable » (je ne sais plus s’ils utilisent encore ce dernier classement ) pour les Debian.
Ceux qui sortent l’Ubuntu Budgie avancent avoir fait en sorte qu’elle puisse s’installer sur Mac, mais j’avoue que j’en ai un peu marre de devoir tout remonter à cause de l’installateur bugué d’Ubuntu


----------

